# Valet PRO Ireland



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all

If your interested i have put the Ireland Valet PRO reps details in the valet PRO section. Link is here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1421083#post1421083


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks greg m8


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

shame this wasnt a sticky


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

i see valetpro ireland our giving 10% off for a month


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Yea noticed that there johnboy  very good!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

more stuff added this morning


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Love it Billy!


----------



## tommy wash (Feb 24, 2010)

hi do you still have a supplier in ireland for valetpro.i am looking some ph neutral snowfoam


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Yes BillyT is the ValetPro Rep here.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

just pm me if you need anything


----------

